# What's the widest tire I can fit on a CAAD8?



## fueledbymetal (Sep 24, 2007)

I'd like to pick up a used bike for training during nasty weather as well as use on some of the rougher dirt roads around here. I was originally thinking about a cyclocross bike, but I liked the geometry of my old CAAD8. So, I was wondering what's the widest tire I could fit on a CAAD8?


----------

